# R8 Factory Tour if you're NOT picking up a car?



## willyjp (Feb 7, 2008)

After almost 2 years on "the list", my order slot came up for an R8! I had been thinking of doing the Factory Delivery, since I've read some very nice comments online about the R8 tour @ Neckarsulm that accompanies the delivery. However, as luck would have it, I am unable to be away at the time when my car would be ready for delivery
("load on ship" date of 7/21) and after all this waiting, I'm in no mood to delay getting my car. But, my question is: does anyone know if you can get the R8 plant tour if you're an R8 owner but not taking delivery of the car? I go to Europe periodically and would love to see the R8 plant where my baby came from!


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: R8 Factory Tour if you're NOT picking up a car? (willyjp)*

Yes, you should be able to. Anyone can tour the factory. You may want to make reservations because they only allow so many per tour.


----------

